# ricompilare tutto il sistema

## marchetto

Ciao sono nuovo, ho installato questa fantastica distro e penso che è veramente una bomba, vorrei sapere come posso fare per ricompilare tutto il sistema e tutti i programmi che ho scaricato fino ad ora, da gcc - glibc fino all'ultimo programma kernel escluso, ho fatto un po' di casini quindi se mi sovrascrive i file di configurazione è anche meglio, inoltre ho messo un po' di opzioni in make.conf e vorrei vedere come va.....

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente e mi scuso se ho posto una domanda che potrà sembrare banale.....

Marco     :Very Happy: 

----------

## marchetto

Credo di aver risolto: emerge -e world

Ho ragione?

----------

## bsolar

 *marchetto wrote:*   

> Credo di aver risolto: emerge -e world
> 
> Ho ragione?

 

Si.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Invece no.

La procedura corretta e' la seguente:

```
# export PAZIENZA="Tanta"

# export DAFARE="Affittare_tanti_films"

# unset FRETTA

# emerge -e world
```

Cosi' funziona meglio.

----------

## marchetto

Spero di farcela in 24 ore, deve ricompilarsi anche X e Kde   :Very Happy: 

Ha iniziato, sto a 14 di 303  :Surprised: 

ma glibc e gcc non dovrebbero essere i primi che ricompila?

In che ordine va?

Thanks

----------

## shev

 *marchetto wrote:*   

> Spero di farcela in 24 ore, deve ricompilarsi anche X e Kde  
> 
> 

 

Dipende dalla tua macchina, quanto potente sia  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso benvenuto nella famiglia gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Invece no.
> 
> La procedura corretta e' la seguente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sono pienamente d' accordo, anche perchè anche quelli di gentoo consigliano: *Quote:*   

> The drawback is that you have to find a way to keep yourself occupied for some time to come. The author suggests "Star Wars - Super Bombad Racing" for the PS2.

 durante la compilazione dello stage2  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ! Evviva Gentoo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

ENx

----------

## poisson

 *marchetto wrote:*   

> Spero di farcela in 24 ore, deve ricompilarsi anche X e Kde  
> 
> Ha iniziato, sto a 14 di 303 
> 
> ma glibc e gcc non dovrebbero essere i primi che ricompila?
> ...

 

Dal manuale di "emerge":

```
--emptytree (-e)

Virtually  tweaks the tree of installed packages to only contain glibc"
```

quindi dubito ricompili la glibc ... o sbaglio?

----------

